# More Canadian Bacon



## cowgirl (Nov 30, 2007)

I made another batch of canadian bacon right before Thanksgiving.
This was about an 11lb pork loin, I cut in half and dry cured one half and brined the other.
Edited to add....I use pork loins, (back loins) not the smaller tenderloins. The brine recipe can be changed any way you like, add any of your favorite flavorings. I make each batch of brine different, it is fun to experiment.
Be sure to rinse and soak the bacon in fresh water to remove saltiness. It's best to slice off a piece of meat a couple of days early, soak and fry it up to check for saltiness....THEN either let it finish curing or go ahead with the smoking process if you think it's ready.
The dry cure method gets the most realiable results....the brine is something I do for fun.

Hope this helps!



I remove the fat.




Rub one half with dry cure...Mortons mixed with sugar.




I brined the other half in a mixture of mortons and water,
with 10 cloves of garlic,
1/4 cup of brown sugar
2 dried cayenne peppers
1 TBS jalapeno powder and
1 TBS dried onion






I covered and cured them in the fridge for 6 days.
Then soaked them in cool fresh water for an hour...changing the water after 30 minutes.




After drying the loins, I topped the brine cured half with fresh cracked black pepper.




I used my horizontal smoker with osage orange and hickory.


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 30, 2007)

Which one was better?


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 30, 2007)

The finished bacon...


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 30, 2007)

Joe, I really liked the brined one this time...I think it was the extra garlic and pepper that made it my favorite.


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 30, 2007)

Miss Cowgirl,  You have just ruined  ...  a good computer.  There is now drool all over it.   Great post  .. thanks.


----------



## goat (Nov 30, 2007)

Cowgirl, That looks awesome.  I have slobber running everywhere.


----------



## vlap (Nov 30, 2007)

I hope you fedex'd a sample. That looks TASTY!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 30, 2007)

LOL! Dang, you scared me for a minute....I'm having trouble sizing the pictures, thought I might have busted your screen or something.
Thank you cajun!


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 30, 2007)

Thank you goat and Vlap! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




My company ate most of it during Thanksgiving deer week....I stashed some in the freezer though.


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 30, 2007)

Gonna order a new puter with "smell & tasteovision"


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 30, 2007)

LOL! Wouldn't that be something!


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 30, 2007)

Yep..... All your bacon would be gone  ...


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 30, 2007)

cajun, I'd sure share it with ya.


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 30, 2007)

I need to learn more about this morton stuff.  Bought a box of "tender quik" (?) a few months ago.  Haven't opened it yet.


----------



## twistertail (Nov 30, 2007)

WOW, looks great!  What temp do you smoke at and what temp to you bring it to?  Do you still have to fry it after it come out of the smoker before you can eat?


----------



## squeezy (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice job Cowgirl ... that looks real Canadian ... except no peameal coating!  (not needed just pretty)
Great Q-view also!


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 30, 2007)

cajun, the morton products sure are easy to use.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thank you twistertail! I smoked this at around 225 and brought it up to 160 before pulling it off the smoker, then I let it rest......I didn't want to have to cook it after smoking it.
Ususally I like to cold smoke bacon and fry later. This batch doesn't need to be fried. ( I wanted to make quick things for company breakfasts)


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks Squeezy, I have tried the corn meal coating in the past...it sure is good!


----------



## peculiarmike (Nov 30, 2007)

Osage orange? It burns REALLY hot. I burn a lot of it for firewood and under the kettle making apple butter, small fire of small splits = lotsa heat. I never particularly thought the smell was something I would like to smoke with.
Mixing with hickory would improve things, what ratio orange to hickory?
Anyhow, the bacon looks mighty good and must have been equally tasty if it disappeared over the holiday.


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 30, 2007)

Peameal ... cornmeal ? ?        Now I'm cornfused..


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 30, 2007)

Yep Mike, that's about the only wood I use in the horizontal....I use it for the heat, the hickory chips for flavor.
Osage burns hot and long....it doesn't take much at all.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I also use it for cooking hogs/meat in the underground pit.

The bacon turned out good, some went home with guests and I do have a small stash in the freezer.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 30, 2007)

*Ok Patty, I'm giving you fair warning, ONE more picture like those that you posted, and I'm moving in with you. I got 4 horses coming with me, so you better buy a few more tons of hay. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







*


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 30, 2007)

Good one  ... LOL


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 30, 2007)

I ain't sceered.....I have room and pasture.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 30, 2007)

*  Ok sweetie, I'll be there in a few days. Just remember though, this ain't the old west, I ain't  Matt Dillon, and I AIN'T SLEEPIN IN YOUR BARN. haha  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













   P.S.  You wouldn't happen to be a lonely widder woman, would you?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 30, 2007)

I said I have room and a pasture....I get the room, you get the pasture. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  LOL!


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 30, 2007)

Sorry Terry, I couldn't resist!


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 30, 2007)

..Out to pasture ...


----------



## vlap (Nov 30, 2007)

HA!!!!!!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 30, 2007)

Come back Terry! I didn't mean it!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








Well, the devil made me do it?


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 30, 2007)

Yep  ... the devil.....


----------



## mavadakin (Nov 30, 2007)

Lol  Cowgirl..aka Patty. Ya Got To Stop Doing This  Looks Incredible....i Just Threw In A 5 Lb Slab To Cure This Week For Next Weekend..how Am I Suppose To Wait With Qview Like This..im Slobbering Over The Keyboard....just Wondering What Temp  Ya Remove From The Smoker??  Mike


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 30, 2007)

Thank you Mike!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I pulled it at about 160 and let it rise while resting.
Looking forward to your 5lb Qview!! Take lots of pictures for us!


----------



## mavadakin (Nov 30, 2007)

THANKS  COWGIRL..AKA PATTY..I USUALY PULL AT 160 ALSO..PROMISE PLENTY OF PICS ..GOT TO DO A FEW TESTS ON THE SMOKER ..DARN 18 DEGREES HERE GOT TO MAKE SURE I CAN FIND A WAY TO KEEP TEMP STEADY..  MIKE..PS LOL I GOT A WEEK  RIGHT  AHHHHHHHHH


----------



## goat (Nov 30, 2007)

I could see that one coming.  BigArm you were wide open.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 30, 2007)

*Are you tryin to break up with me. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

*are you in cahoots with Pigcicles
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 If you are, you better "Circle" the wagons.*

*Hey Tim, I'm old, but not THAT dang old*

*Too late, you got this guy P.O.'ed haha, just funnin you.*

*Man, I go out for an hour to clean the chimney, fill the wood box and tarp the hay, and come back to all this abuse? I feel like I slipped and fell face first into a irredisent shiny green, "COW PATTY" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## goat (Nov 30, 2007)

* I feel like I slipped and fell face first into a irredisent shiny green, "COW PATTY" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*[/quote]

Is Cow Patty/girl from Mars?


----------



## lisacsco (Nov 30, 2007)

thats why you should have stuck with the Colorado girl!!  But I see you've been tryin' to run around on me!!

gotta get my guns  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Cowgirl, that bacon looks perfect!!  and delicious!!  beautiful job!!
I can not wait to try and make some.

(I have got to get that slicer!!)


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 30, 2007)

LOL! Terry....I have changed my evil ways...will you ever forgive me? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks Lisa!! Hope you get that slicer!


----------



## lisacsco (Nov 30, 2007)

Terry dont listen to her!!  She is an evil, evil girl!!  She will brine and cook you over a fire!!


Cowgirl... I think I might be more interested in an electric knife, I am nervous with a slicer.  When I was 18 I was slicing some meat in an restaurant and the middle had a frozen piece in it, well when the blade hit that I thought it was my finger and it scared me so bad and still haunts me still.  An electric knife is more my speed.  My Husband would agree!!


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 30, 2007)

Hmmmm, thanks for the idea Lisa! LOL!!

I find my electric knife handy, like I said I even use it when butchering....it cuts meat like butter.


----------



## lisacsco (Nov 30, 2007)

I believe thats what I will go with, the ele knife.  It would make my Husband feel better.  You just dont know how many times I have had stitches in my hand, and with a slicer he would be worried to death.


----------



## lisacsco (Nov 30, 2007)

What kind of electric knife do you own?


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 30, 2007)

Lisa, the one I have right now is a GE....I've been through several over the years, but this one has lasted awhile.
They aren't very expensive and if they quit, you aren't out much money.

Good luck with your slicing, hope it goes well for you.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Dec 1, 2007)

Is Cow Patty/girl from Mars?[/quote]
*No Daryle, Men are from Mars, women are from Venus
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*




			
				LisaCSCO;124038 said:
			
		

> thats why you should have stuck with the Colorado girl!! But I see you've been tryin' to run around on me!!
> 
> gotta get my guns
> 
> ...


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 1, 2007)

Glad to see you don't hold a grudge Terry.


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 1, 2007)

Cowgirl 

That looks perfect! So when is breakfast? I like mine sliced thinnerer to not so hammy and easier to make sammies from! Great job and great photos!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I got some brining for Christmas presents not sure if I should slice them thin or thick or maybe both?


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 1, 2007)

Thank you Debi! I like mine sliced thin too.
I just finished making eggs benedict with the bacon......sure was good, but I couldn't even eat half of it. I guess my eyes were bigger than my stomach.


----------



## wwinflorida (Dec 1, 2007)

That looks outstanding! What temp. did you smoke it to?


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 1, 2007)

Thank you wwin. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I pulled this batch out at 160 and let it rest before slicing.


----------



## wwinflorida (Dec 1, 2007)

Sorry - I just realized I missed a whole lot between your first post and mine.  Still that looks great and I am going to have to give it a try.  Was the Mortons cure a packaged cure or are you just talking about mixing salt with sugar?


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 1, 2007)

No problem wwin.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




It was just the tenderquick and sugar combination on the dry cure. 
1TBS tenderquick + 1 tsp of sugar mixed together per pound of meat.
Sprinkle to coat and shake off any access.


----------



## mavadakin (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## cowgirl (Dec 10, 2007)

YUM! Now that's a hunka bacon!!
Good going Mike!


----------



## mavadakin (Dec 10, 2007)

Next Time Im Going To Try Your Garlic Recipe..


----------



## cheesehead (Dec 26, 2007)

Cowgirl 

Do you use the same amount of Mortons in the brine as you do for the rub? ie 1 oz per pound?

Jeff


----------



## walking dude (Dec 31, 2007)

jeff, when using cure's, follow package instructions TO THE LETTER........it will say on the package of tender quick.......least mine does


----------



## fritz (Dec 31, 2007)

I believe for a wet cure/brine Its 1 cup TQ per 4 cups water....should say on the bag....good luck!!


----------



## walking dude (Jan 13, 2008)

me also cajun........getting ready to put mine in the smoker now........coated in resturant grind CBP.........

i know what corn meal is.....not sure of peameal, and what do they bring to the smoke/meat?


----------



## kookie (Jan 13, 2008)

good looking bacon guys. Might have to do one sometime here.

Kookie


----------



## squeezy (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey WD ... esentially it is the same thing ... read further.

What is peameal back bacon? 

First of all, let me say what it is not. In Canada you would never hear an order for 'Canadian Bacon'. Rather, 'two over easy with peameal' can be heard everywhere. Back bacon is made from the boneless pork loin, with the fat trimmed to 1/8" and cured in a sweet pickle brine. The special ingredients used in the cure create a product that is less salty than regular bacon with a touch of sweetness. The loin is then rolled in yellow cornmeal giving it the signature 'peameal' coating. 


Most of us here in soth western Ontario refer to it as just back bacon with the older generation calling it peameal. I believe the term has something to do with the coarseness of the grind used. Quite often it is on sale in a full roast pieces ready to cook. Last one I made, I put in the smoker until 160º internal, sliced and browned lightly in the frying pan. Next time, I'll take it out between 140º and 150º so as not to ovecook in the pan. Freezes well also.

Hope that helps.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 14, 2008)

thankx squeezy..........any chance you mite know what that pickle brine mite be?

TIA


----------



## tys (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh, it's definitely called Peameal Bacon and it's best eaten during Shadfly season while at the camp. :)


----------



## squeezy (Jan 14, 2008)

I have no idea WD ... sorry!  I did some research, and they say a sweet pickle brine is basically water and salt. (they didn't even mention sugar) I know there is more to it than that.
DeejayDeb has a good looking recipe for it on her site you might want to check out.
Me ... I'm lazy!  When big chunks already brined and cryopacked are on sale ... I just smoke it .... wonderful!


----------

